# Do clovers count as weeds?



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd like to get my weeding badge, and I was wondering if pulling a clover counts as a weed too.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 18, 2014)

I've heard that clovers don't count :/


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmmm, that's a shame :c


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 18, 2014)

A way to make the game last longer I suppose, especially for those who want all badges


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 18, 2014)

Not clovers does not count =x I went to weed picking at another town and clovers does not included.


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Omg what happened to "clovers" in the title?  *sighs*  XD


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 18, 2014)

So does this mean if you have clovers around your town, you'll still get the weeding day pwp?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, you'll still get them as they don't count. If you want to make sure, go to the Garden Store and talk to Leif and ask him to pick your weeds--he'll let you know if you have any.

Fun fact: Wilted Flowers do not count as weeds towards Weeding Day, but they DO count towards the badge.


----------



## Flop (Mar 20, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Yes, you'll still get them as they don't count. If you want to make sure, go to the Garden Store and talk to Leif and ask him to pick your weeds--he'll let you know if you have any.
> 
> Fun fact: Wilted Flowers do not count as weeds towards Weeding Day, but they DO count towards the badge.



Thanks for the clarification, Jennifer!  c:


----------



## mynooka (Mar 14, 2015)

Jennifer said:


> Yes, you'll still get them as they don't count. If you want to make sure, go to the Garden Store and talk to Leif and ask him to pick your weeds--he'll let you know if you have any.
> 
> Fun fact: Wilted Flowers do not count as weeds towards Weeding Day, but they DO count towards the badge.



This helps with weeding day coming up.  Thank you!


----------



## agscribble (Mar 14, 2015)

Jennifer said:


> Yes, you'll still get them as they don't count. If you want to make sure, go to the Garden Store and talk to Leif and ask him to pick your weeds--he'll let you know if you have any.
> 
> Fun fact: Wilted Flowers do not count as weeds towards Weeding Day, but they DO count towards the badge.



Woah! Cool. I didn't know wilted flowers counted for the badge. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 18, 2015)

I wished they did so I could get the badge much faster XD but alas they don't. I guess if they did no one would use them in their town exept for furniture. I guess that would make sense unless of course you want the weeding badge.


----------

